# DEA Wants to Classify Superdrol and Prostanozol as Schedule III Anabolic Steroids



## Arnold (Nov 27, 2011)

*DEA Wants to Classify Superdrol and Prostanozol as Schedule III Anabolic Steroids*
_By Millard Baker_ ~ source

The Drug Enforcement Administration (DEA) wants to add Superdrol (methasteron) and Prostanozol to the Controlled Substances list. They have argued that these steroid compounds meet the criteria for Schedule III Anabolic Steroids as defined by the Anabolic Steroids Control Act of 2004. The proposed rule was published in the Federal Register on November 23, 2011.

The popular Superdrol and Prostanozol have been sold as ???dietary supplements??? for several years. They have been often marketed as ???prohormones??? or ???pro-steroid??? supplements.

Superdrol and Prostanozol are not currently legally defined as an anabolic steroids under the Controlled Substances Act. However, this never necessarily made it legal for sports nutrition companies to market and distribute these steroids as dietary supplements.

These particular steroidal compounds did not meet the definition of a dietary supplement under the Dietary Health and Supplement Education Act.

The DEA???s proposed new rule comes just after Anabolic Resources, Inc., doing business as Anabolic Xtreme, pleaded guilty to a felony charge involving Superdrol. The company admitted that Superdrol was fraudulently marketed as a dietary supplement when it was a synthetic steroid. The company was sentenced to paying a $500,000 fine.

Anabolic Resources was only one of the most recent company pursued by the federal government for illegally selling prohormone and steroidal ingredients as dietary supplements.

Numerous other supplement companies, such as Advanced Muscle Science???, ???Culver Concepts???, ???Bradley Asgard???, ???Bjorklund???, ???Axis Labs???, ???IForce Nutrition??? and ???American Cellular Labs???, have also pleaded guilty to illegally selling steroid compounds that were really ???unapproved new drugs??? or ???misbranded drugs???.

The DEA???s proposed rule to legally reclassify Superdrol and Prostanozol as ???anabolic steroids??? is yet another indicator that the federal government is serious about removing steroid compounds from the supplement marketplace.


----------



## Night_Wolf (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## ~RaZr~ (Nov 28, 2011)

time to take advantage of the cyber-monday deals.


----------



## |Z| (Nov 28, 2011)

thank you for the update, this is crazy


----------



## FitnessFreek (Nov 28, 2011)

One day whey is going to get banned lol


----------



## Laborer (Nov 28, 2011)

Stock up time


----------



## caaraa (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks guys.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 29, 2011)

Super DMZ rx is on my shopping list...


----------



## VolcomX311 (Nov 29, 2011)

time to load the stockpile.


----------



## VladTepes (Nov 30, 2011)

Already stocked on SD, will certainly be trying to add as much more as I can. It is by far my favorite oral I've tried. DEA can fuck off with their bullshit, don't they have more important things to deal with, you know like the meth problem?


----------



## Arnold (Nov 30, 2011)

VladTepes said:


> Already stocked on SD, will certainly be trying to add as much more as I can. It is by far my favorite oral I've tried. DEA can fuck off with their bullshit, don't they have more important things to deal with, you know like the meth problem?



*Ironically the DEA and FDA were never in favor of classifying AAS as a Schedule III drug.*



> *The Congressional Hearings*
> In the mid 1980's, media reports of two problems came to the attention of      Congress: the increasing use of anabolic steroids in professional and      amateur sports, and a "silent epidemic" of high school steroid use. Between      1988 and 1990, Congressional hearings were held to determine the extent of      these problems and whether the Controlled Substances Act should be amended      to include anabolic steroids along with more serious drugs such as cocaine      and heroin.1 It is sometimes overlooked that the reported adverse      medical effects of steroid use, such as potential liver damage and      endocrinological problems, were completely irrelevant to the criteria for      scheduling under the Controlled Substances Act.2
> 
> *Many witnesses who testified at the hearings, including medical      professionals and representatives of regulatory agencies -- including the      FDA, the DEA and the National Institute on Drug Abuse -- recommended against      the proposed amendment to the law. Even the American Medical Association      repeatedly and vehemently opposed it, maintaining that abuse of these      hormones does not lead to the physical or psychological dependence required      for scheduling under the Controlled Substances Act. *However, the records      from the hearings suggest that any "psychologically addictive" properties of      steroids were secondary considerations to Congress. The majority of      witnesses called to testify at the hearings were representatives from      competitive athletics. Their testimony, and apparently Congress' main      concern, focused on legislative action far less to protect the public than      to solve an athletic "cheating" problem.3 Congress wanted      steroids out of sports and classified steroids as Schedule III controlled      substances. As a result, these sex hormones stand out as a strange anomaly      among the codeine derivatives, central nervous system depressants, and      stimulants that form the rest of Schedule III.4
> ...


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Nov 30, 2011)

Damn shame...


----------



## irish_2003 (Nov 30, 2011)

since it's really the media (you know guys who couldn't make their sports teams and decided to live their dreams thru writing about sports instead) that is the stumbling block, I move that writers aren't allowed to use electronic typing devices....it's an unfair performance advantage and not natural......even playing field for those who only have pencil and paper


----------



## Arnold (Nov 30, 2011)

FYI ~ if you like Superdrol I suggest that you start stocking up now, we may be done with it after next month! IronMagLabs Super-DMZ Rx


----------



## MattPorter (Dec 2, 2011)

Not really sad to see Sdrol leave......that shit is more toxic than  most original scheduled drugs....

Poor little Pstanz though.....It meant no harm man....that stuff mega dosed did work.

Our products are somewhat naturally occurring but even if they can be claimed DSHEA compliant...the fact that everyone is gaining 10-15 lbs on average.....DHEA and isomers may hit the fan too....

Hopefully not though..

-Matt


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Dec 2, 2011)

MattPorter said:


> Not really sad to see Sdrol leave......that shit is more toxic than  most original scheduled drugs....
> 
> Poor little Pstanz though.....It meant no harm man....that stuff mega dosed did work.
> 
> ...


Well if they see it as something that works and puts on muscle they tend to go after it


----------



## Arnold (Dec 2, 2011)

MattPorter said:


> Not really sad to see Sdrol leave......that shit is more toxic than  most original scheduled drugs....



and do u really think that is the reason that its being banned?
the FDA/DEA does not ban anything based on how toxic it is, if that were the case the majority of "FDA approved drugs" would not be on the market.


----------



## TJTJ (Dec 2, 2011)

MattPorter said:


> Not really sad to see Sdrol leave......that shit is more toxic than  most original scheduled drugs...



And Hydroxycut, Four Loko and a ton of other shit wasnt?


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 4, 2011)

MattPorter said:


> Not really sad to see Sdrol leave......that shit is more toxic than  most original scheduled drugs....




So is Tylenol.


----------



## TJTJ (Dec 4, 2011)

Acetaminophen and NSAID Toxicity - Ibuprofen, Aspirin, Acetaminophen Poisoning - Life Extension Health Concern

Tylenol aka Acetaminophen is an..."Over-the-counter (OTC) drugs are a  significant source of morbidity and mortality in the United States.  Although the shelves of every major drug store and grocery store are  heavily stocked with these common medications—and they are used millions  of times every day—few people are aware of the dangers posed by common  OTC medications, especially acetaminophen and nonsteroidal  anti-inflammatory drugs (NSAIDs) such as ibuprofen and naproxen.  Acetaminophen and NSAIDs commonly cause serious liver and  gastrointestinal side effects, yet most people have no idea how  dangerous they can be."


----------



## Curt James (Dec 5, 2011)

Saw this posted on another board...

[Federal Register Volume 76, Number 226 (Wednesday, November 23, 2011)]
[Proposed Rules]
[Pages 72355-72362]
From the Federal Register Online via the Government Printing Office [www.gpo.gov]
[FR Doc No: 2011-30081]


looks like you have some time to try to get your voice heard though....

SUMMARY: This Notice of Proposed Rulemaking (NPRM) proposes to classify the following two steroids as "anabolic steroids" under the Controlled Substances Act (CSA): prostanozol (17[beta]-hydroxy- 5[alpha]-androstano[3,2-c]pyrazole) and methasterone (2[alpha],17[alpha]-dimethyl-5[alpha]-androstan-17[beta]-ol-3-one). The Drug Enforcement Administration (DEA) believes that this action is necessary to prevent the abuse and trafficking of

[[Page 72356]]

these steroids. If the regulations are amended, these steroids will be listed as Schedule III controlled substances subject to the regulatory control provisions of the CSA.

DATES: Electronic comments must be submitted and written comments must be postmarked on or before January 23, 2012. Commenters should be aware that the electronic Federal Docket Management System will not accept comments after midnight Eastern Time on the last day of the comment period.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Dec 5, 2011)

Prince said:


> *Ironically the DEA and FDA were never in favor of classifying AAS as a Schedule III drug.*



Niether was the AMA


----------



## Noheawaiian (Dec 5, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> So is Tylenol.



So are multivitamins.......


----------



## TJTJ (Dec 6, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> So are multivitamins.......



So is VD


----------



## Fitnbuf (Aug 2, 2012)

Prince said:


> *Ironically the DEA and FDA were never in favor of classifying AAS as a Schedule III drug.*



^^^That is interesting.


----------

